# Standard poodle breeders in southern Ontario



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

There are quite a few in Ontario here. Hopefully they will chime in.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Given the relative ease of transporting over the border, either direction, I'd suggest you find a breeder whose ethics and breeding program you can stand behind, who is breeding the type of dogs you are looking for, and put location as a secondary criteria. We traveled about 14 hours by car to pick up our boy, met our breeder, stayed a week in the area, etc... And we came home with the right dog for our family. Because that was the most important thing for us. Good luck in your search!
sarah


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I can't think of many in S. Ontario. I would look to the North of Ontario, and the States. 

Forgive me if there are some breeders in S. Ontario that are worth the effort, I am sure there are some, but my personal experience has been dismal.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Actually, there are loads of breeders in Southern Ontario. It depends on what you are looking for. Colour? Show prospect? Obedience? Health testing? Low COI? I can give you some referrals. We are in south western Ontario, but our Spring litter is sold and we will not have other pups ready for at least a year. I do however know some wonderful people who might have litters coming up.


----------



## djxandermac (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's input!

Sarahmurphy- How did you get to know if your breeder if you have to drive 14 hours?

Marylynn- I consider Northern Ontario, anywhere north of Muskoka, Kawarthas. Do I really need to drive that far North?


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Actually, there are loads of breeders in Southern Ontario. It depends on what you are looking for. Colour? Show prospect? Obedience? Health testing? Low COI? I can give you some referrals. We are in south western Ontario, but our Spring litter is sold and we will not have other pups ready for at least a year. I do however know some wonderful people who might have litters coming up.


I thought you guys were up by Ottawa! 

That mean's you're close by!

Hehe and no no, I meant GTA and North of Toronto, and West of Toronto. 

But looks like I am definitely wrong. When I was looking, I got really bogged down by BYB and questionable breeders in my area, but almost every single breeder that looked good from the surface seemed to be really far away. I think it's nice to be able to find a breeder close by, that way you can maintain easier contact etc.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

I spent a lot of time on the phone with her, and e-mail, and have friends who live nearer, who did a lot of behind the scenes checking for me...

sarah


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

MaryLynn said:


> I thought you guys were up by Ottawa!
> 
> That mean's you're close by!
> 
> ...


We are 40 miles north of Guelph. Where are you? I'd love to meet you! Perhaps you could come for lunch sometime...


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> We are 40 miles north of Guelph. Where are you? I'd love to meet you! Perhaps you could come for lunch sometime...


I am right in London, and the farm is just 45 minutes Northwest of London. I would say that's about 2hs (shorter if I left from there), and I would absolutely love to come up sometime.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, you are more than welcome.


----------



## Lotusland spoos (May 10, 2010)

We got Charlie from KushNivas Poodles. They were in Alberta but have moved to Ontario. Would not hesitate to go back to them. Check out their website - Charlie has a picture there under "Kids of KushNivas" (Charlie girl). Good luck in your search!


----------



## Darcy (Mar 4, 2013)

*Puppy's coming soon..*

We have CKC registered Standard poodles, Had a litter May 2012, Our dogs had nine beautiful pups, we are planning for another litter around September 2013.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I got a call today and recommended the people call Kushnivas as colour was not a concern to the family. I have seen a few of their blacks that I've been crazy about. There are enough breeders in Ontario-some VERY good, that you do not have to cross the border unless you choose to. High Profile is right in the city. Signet, Classique, Dawin, Garden Path, Marubi...all within easy driving distance. I know nothing about the backgrounds of or health testing done on most of them, but all certainly breeders with good names and gorgeous dogs.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Darcy said:


> We have CKC registered Standard poodles, Had a litter May 2012, Our dogs had nine beautiful pups, we are planning for another litter around September 2013.


Darcy- what is your kennel name? What bloodlines are your dogs from?? Are you in Ontario?


----------



## Darcy (Mar 4, 2013)

My kennel name is pegpadpoos, we live in Brantford, my dam is black, sire is apricot..last litter black, brown,apricot


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Darcy...are you the person on Hoobly looking for a Toy stud dog to breed to an unregistered bitch? What health testing do you do? Why is your girl not registered? You breed Standards too?


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Darcy, 

You have Standards? Do you show or compete in dog sports? I am surprised I have not heard of you. We should get together! I have Silvers and Apricots! You live about 20 minutes from our farm. We are out by Waterford. 

Carol


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes, Darcy, 

Please send pedigrees! I like to know what is out there. I do hope Cherie is incorrect about the ad in "Hoobly" (What is Hoobly? Something like kijiji?).

Paragon


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, Hoobly is a free site like Kijiji.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Darcy...are you the person on Hoobly looking for a Toy stud dog to breed to an unregistered bitch? What health testing do you do? Why is your girl not registered? You breed Standards too?



Standard Poodle Stud - $1,000 CAD
Apricot CKC registered stud available, penn hip, eyes certified.,good health, five years old, proven sire, first litter nine pups, born May 27 2012.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

When I Google the name given as the kennel name, an ad came up on Hoobly looking for a Toy stud dog for use on an unregistered female. I hope it is an error on Google's part or Hoobly's part...and if it is, I apologize in advance. But if it isn't, why would someone breed an unregistered bitch? Darcy, do you breed Standards and Toys? Do you do more testing than hips and eyes? I'd love to know what bloodlines your Spoos are from. Not many apricots in these parts.


----------



## Darcy (Mar 4, 2013)

I do not have toy poodles, I have Standards, My dogs are all registered with CKC. We test they're eyes and have done penn hip. I breed my Standards.


----------



## Darcy (Mar 4, 2013)

Our dogs are not in any competitions, or sports, they are pets, part of our family, We have only had one litter with these dogs, but are planning another.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I do apologize. Perhaps Google picks up on ads that have been on the same page as you. My humblest "I'm sorry". Do you have plans to do any other testing?


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Darcy said:


> I do not have toy poodles, I have Standards, My dogs are all registered with CKC. We test they're eyes and have done penn hip. I breed my Standards.


Will your future litter of pups be ckc registered?


----------



## Darcy (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes they will for sure. Darcy


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

> MaryLynn............. I can't think of many in S. Ontario. I would look to the North of Ontario, and the States.
> 
> Forgive me if there are some breeders in S. Ontario that are worth the effort, I am sure there are some, but my personal experience has been dismal.
> 
> ...





> Darcy.... Our dogs are not in any competitions, or sports, they are pets, part of our family, We have only had one litter with these dogs, but are planning another.
> 
> Standard Poodle Stud - $1,000 CAD
> Apricot CKC registered stud available, penn hip, eyes certified.,good health, five years old, proven sire, first litter nine pups, born May 27 2012.



I am sorry you had such a bad experience looking for good breeders of Standard Poodles in your area Marylynn. I am just 1/2 hour from London and consider myself a very reputable breeder. All my dogs are first and foremost beloved family members. All puppies are born in the third bedroom of our house and when they are old enough they live in our kitchen. I health test hips, eyes, heart (echocardiogram), dna Vwd, sebaceous adenitis. And I retest each year those tests that require it. 

I participate in CKC conformation and will try UKC this spring. My older girls have their Canine Good Neighbours and one has her Rally Novice, working towards the next level. She got all three legs the same day and was the high scorer for two legs. 

My two youngest Cosi and Mimi are Canadian Champions. Cosi was rated the number 6 standard male poodle puppy in all of Canada. He earned numerous Best Puppy in Groups, Two group seconds and a groups fourth. He earned his title before he was ten months old. He is just started level two obedience with plans to participate in Obedience trials.

Mimi was rated number ten female standard poodle puppy in all of Canada. She earned her Canadian Championship title with multiple best puppy in groups and at 11 months of age. She is going to finish level 1 Obedience and then I am starting her in Nose work. John Wade, in london holds a nosey dog course which can lead to tracking. Mimi's sire is the only tracking champion Poodle in Canada and he is owned by Renee Koch of Gardenpath poodles. Mimi is very "nosey" and I feel she will do well. 

I am also taking Mimi and Cosi for their Canine Good Neighbours test at the Chatham show in April.

When Multi BPIG Ch. Beaucaniche Cosi Fan Tutti is old enough and passes all his health tests (which will be registered on OFA) he will be offered at stud. I do things with my family pets other than organized training. I hike, take them to the beach to swim and one or more always come with me when I go out in the car and of course they camp with us.

My kennel name is registered with the Canadian Kennel Club (Beaucaniche Standard Poodles). I am a member in good standing with the CKC, poodle club of Canada, and Standard Poodle Club of Great Britain. I breed black and brown standards. I offer health guarantees and lifelong support.

I am planning a litter this fall with Ch. Beaucaniche Raven Marlisse CGN.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

TLP said:


> I am sorry you had such a bad experience looking for good breeders of Standard Poodles in your area Marylynn. I am just 1/2 hour from London and consider myself a very reputable breeder. All my dogs are first and foremost beloved family members. All puppies are born in the third bedroom of our house and when they are old enough they live in our kitchen. I health test hips, eyes, heart (echocardiogram), dna Vwd, sebaceous adenitis. And I retest each year those tests that require it.
> 
> I participate in CKC conformation and will try UKC this spring. My older girls have their Canine Good Neighbours and one has her Rally Novice, working towards the next level. She got all three legs the same day and was the high scorer for two legs.
> 
> ...


AMEN!!!!! I was a tad offended when I read Mary Lynn's post and wanted to do what you just did. LOL! But I am privy to her experience with her breeder so do understand her feeling somewhat jaded. Way to go on your lovely kids and the accomplishments! You must be VERY proud! I know I am proud of you.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> AMEN!!!!! I was a tad offended when I read Mary Lynn's post and wanted to do what you just did. LOL! But I am privy to her experience with her breeder so do understand her feeling somewhat jaded. Way to go on your lovely kids and the accomplishments! You must be VERY proud! I know I am proud of you.


I did not see this thread when it first was posted in November 2012...it was not until Darcy added to it that I saw it. I was very taken aback by the broad comments that the original poster should look north. There are great breeders in southern ontario. I am sorry that Marylynn had a bad experience I just did not feel we should all be painted by the same brush.

I know that there are breeders on KIJIJI. that advertise religiously their numerous litters for our area...and some (one in particular I know) do not breed ethically. But gosh darn it I have tried to be a very concientious breeder and I am proud of my Poodles.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Fairly sure I know who you are talking about. I agree. You should be proud!!! And yes, there are some wonderful breeders in our neck of the woods.


----------



## Darcy (Mar 4, 2013)

*New to Breeding*

I am new to breeding, although my father bred miniature poodles, when I was growing up, I have always had a special place in my heart for poodles, so when I got my first male, I had to have another, so I got my boy, and girl with breeding rights, so I could breed them, it was a awesome experience, so we decided we will breed again, as long as they are healthy, and happy. We had one litter, and are only planning on one or two more at the most. I would appreciate any advice from any experienced breeders. I am really glad I joined this forum.


----------



## Darcy (Mar 4, 2013)

Do you stud your Standards?


----------

